# Recommend me a small fluffy pet!



## tonitot (14 July 2013)

I have always lived with cats and dogs but have recently moved to a house with no pets at all, just my fish. I really miss having something fluffy to look after and cuddle and play with. I'd like to get a small pet but not really sure what's best! Can't really have a rabbit as my room isn't big enough to have an indoor rabbit and I wouldn't be able to have one in the garden. I was thinking a rat or hamster or similar, I want something friendly and relatively easy to keep


----------



## muddypony (14 July 2013)

i have a syrian hammy and she's great. i got her from the pets at home charity section as she'd been in the shop for 4 months and nobody wanted her. as a result she was already quite used to being handled and now she will sit on my lap just being stroked for ages. she doesn't bite and has never weed/pooed outside her cage either. and she's soooooooooo soft! hamsters don't take up much space, they're cheap to buy and keep and it might sound bad but they only live for about 2 years, so you're not stuck with them for ages!  wouldn't get dwarf hamsters though, they're too fast.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (14 July 2013)

Ditto a Syrian, get one from a breeder though. Lovely pets


----------



## LollyDolly (14 July 2013)

I own Chinchilla's and they are brilliant, as far as fluffy pets go they are the fluffiest!  

They are very easy to keep and have little or no odor, they smell far less than a hamster.
The only thing to bear in mind about Chinchilla's is that it's best if they come in pairs, I adopted one on his own however I introduced another Chinchilla after a few months so that he'd have company as they are very social animals and used to live in very large groups before they became extinct in the wild. However do not introduce two Chinchilla's unless you are very experienced as it can easily go wrong, you are much better off just buying a pair together. 

By nature Chinchilla's are very independent and reserved, however some may be more social than others and if you're willing to put the time in to tame them then they can be rather cuddly. One thing to account for though is that Chinchilla's do not like the action of being picked up, this is because their only real predator in the wild were birds and therefore being picked up to them simulates being snatched by a bird! But as long as you are quick in the action then it's ok, just don't be surprised if they struggle a little bit. 

If you have any other questions about them then just ask, I also work at Pets at Home so I know my small pets 

Also, who couldn't want one of these?!


----------



## tonitot (14 July 2013)

Thanks guys  I think I've had Syrian hamsters before but it was years ago. Where can you find local private breeders? I was going to get one from pets at home but will also look into breeders


----------



## tonitot (14 July 2013)

Lollydolly I do love chinchillas but I thought they were quite hard to look after? Are they expensive to buy/ look after? 

Another thing I'm concerned about, I live in an attic room and in this heat it gets very hot up here! I have the windows open all day and sometimes through the night so there is normally a constant breeze but when it's really muggy it's still very warm. Would a hamster or chinchilla or whatever I get cope with this? I imagine it will also be very cold in winter!


----------



## mulledwhine (14 July 2013)

Rats are great pets 

Far more interactive than hamsters, I even trained mine to play fetch 

Love chinchillas


----------



## tonitot (14 July 2013)

I've always had a soft spot for rats but my friend told me they're prone to tumors? Are they easy to look after?

I really miss having something to cuddle so being friendly is a must  although knowing my luck I'll end up with some angry little ******!


----------



## LollyDolly (14 July 2013)

tonitot said:



			Lollydolly I do love chinchillas but I thought they were quite hard to look after? Are they expensive to buy/ look after? 

Another thing I'm concerned about, I live in an attic room and in this heat it gets very hot up here! I have the windows open all day and sometimes through the night so there is normally a constant breeze but when it's really muggy it's still very warm. Would a hamster or chinchilla or whatever I get cope with this? I imagine it will also be very cold in winter!
		
Click to expand...

No not at all, I have two in a cage and once a week I pull out the bottom tray, empty it into a bin bag and then refill with cat litter and put back in, the whole thing takes about 5 minutes. The daily routines are just change water, refill hay (and just pull out any uneaten) and refill the chinchilla pellets so it's very easy. Also once every two days I give my boys a dust bath, so I just fill their little plastic bath with chinchilla bathing sand and put it in their cage for them to bathe in 
Admittedly they can be pricey, especially if bought from a store however you could get 2 standard greys from as breeder/private owner for about £20 for the pair. I purchased my white chinchilla (accidental baby from a woman's two 'male' Chinchillas) off Preloved and he was £50 however he has rare coloring, on Preloved standard grey's don't sell for much because breeders tend to breed for colour nowadays. However in PAH the price on any Chinchilla is extortionate 
Also you could get a decent second hand cage from Preloved for around £30, so while they aren't the cheapest pets they aren't too expensive if you know where to look! After the initial set up of buying the Chins and the cage then they are really cheap to maintain. 
However I forgot to mention that they do live in excess of 15 years so probably not the best pet if you don't know about keeping them long-term 

The heat would be a problem, Chinnies begin to overheat and die in temperatures exceeding 25/26 degrees so that may be a problem, however the cold is not an issue for them in the slightest as they are bred to live in cold climates. 


ETA: Rat's are fantastic, they are so unbelievably intelligent! Me and my OH plan on getting a pair after uni next year, so I can't recommend them enough either!


----------



## tonitot (14 July 2013)

Hmm maybe not a chinnie then! I'd be totally paranoid that it would keel over in the heat  

Seems to be between rats and Syrian hamsters, I like that rats are intelligent and can be taught tricks as I get bored easily so would give me something to do!


----------



## Tickles (14 July 2013)

As another chin owner have to say that I'd advise against in what sounds like a house share type of arrangement... reasons being

- they do require a reasonable amount of space (my two are in a cage approx 5footx3footx2foot (guessing, could be a bit bigger - certainly nearly as tall as me))
- they live a long time compared to a hamster (12 yrs is quite a commitment if you're at a stage in life where you may move around a bit)
- they REALLY won't cope with the heat. Mine had (and needed) their own fan on a timer for hotter days in our old place, along with granite slabs to cool on, and that was without direct sun and with several floors above
- unless you keep them completely on wire shelves (which is a little mean on their feet) the droppings do tend to fly about as they are so light and dry (which is why they don't smell). Fine on a smooth floor that is swept daily but wouldn't fancy it on bedroom carpet.

Now, don;t get me wrong - I absolutely LOVE mine. Just don't see that they'd be good for everyone.


----------



## meandmyself (14 July 2013)

Some people can become allergic to rats over time. I wouldn't have any small furry in a room where you're sleeping.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (14 July 2013)

Here you go  
http://www.southernhamsterclub.co.uk/new/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=57


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 July 2013)

When I grew up I had several Hamsters and two Siberian hamsters, and not one of them would I describe as really cuddly. It was more like that if you were lucky, there might be a rare moment when they decided that they needed to sit down and groom themselves, whilst you happened to be holding them. Otherwise, if they were awake, they usually wanted to be going somewhere, which isn't that strange considering their origin. I think they're very cute, and quite fun to own, but if you want something to cuddle, I wouldn't recommend a hamster. 

I've not owned any rats, but I think that they're much more social animals than hamsters, I've heard some owners say that they can be cuddly, but they need a roomy cage, with things to investigate/entertain themselves. 

I have owned several Guinea pigs, and I know that you said that you think your room is too small for a rabbit, but Guinea pigs doesn't need that much room when you let them out of their cage, in general, to now and then be allowed to come out in a small room with some funny things to e.g. investigate, sounds okay to me. But that said, my Guinea pigs did enjoy that I sometimes during the summer, took off the top half of their cages, placed it somewhere on the lawn with not too much sun, put them in this "half cage" and let them be outside for a few hours. On a regular basis, I also gave them small branches and sticks from the trees in my garden to gnaw on (it was mainly from fruit trees, but I had a list over which trees that was okay for them), so there is advantages with having a garden if you own Guinea pigs, but I wouldn't say that it is a requirement, without more of a bonus.

Other small animals that I know people can have as pets are Chinchillas, Degus, Domesticated hedgehogs (African pygmy hedgehogs), Gerbils and Mice, but I haven't owned any of those myself. 

I know some people have Chinchillas as pets, but I've heard that they're not that easy to have as pets. As I understand it, they're somewhat sensitive to overheating, needs a much more roomy cage than what people generally think they do, have a somewhat sensitive digestive system so you have to be careful with what they eat, and they require things to chew/gnaw on to keep their teeth healthy.

Degus, as I understand it, are social animals, curious, naturally awake during day time, and can be cuddly, so they might be something for you to consider. But they need a roomy cage, seems to have a big urge to chew on things so they need cages either made only of metal or metal + the bottom half made of especially durable plastic, and need things suitable to gnaw on to keep their teeth healthy. 

I don't know much about Domesticated hedgehogs (African pygmy hedgehogs), so I can't say if they're cuddly or not, but from what I've read, it seems that they need a lot of room, and an as big cage as possible, since they in the wild can walk many miles each night. A wheel can help some hedgehogs with the exercise that they need, but not all hedgehogs wants to use a wheel. On their plus side is of course that they're very cute.  

Gerbils are also social animals, if you don't include the tail, their bodies aren't that much bigger than a hamsters, but they need a more roomy (and only metal or metal + especially durable plastic) cage than a hamster. They also need things to gnaw on, but they could be well worth considering.

The pet mice that I've met, were a bit more cuddly than hamsters, in fact, they were overall quite nice, so I don't know why I still prefer hamsters over mice as pets. Like most of the animals I've mentioned, they're social animals and seems to be relatively easy to own. 


If you would consider a bird, tame Budgerigars and Cockatiels can also be somewhat cuddly. 

To give an example of a roomy Degus cage:






Degus more up close:






ETA: I haven't had time to read the other replies, so if an owner of any of the types of animals that I've not owned have replied saying something different about them than me, I presume their advise is the correct one.


----------



## russianhorse (14 July 2013)

I'll second the rat

My daughter has 2 and they are adorable (second to my ferrets, which are my number 1 favourite furry  )

My daughter plays tig with them, they snuggle in the crook of her neck when they are all chilling, they come to their names, she leaves them on her bed for hours and comes back to find they are there waiting for her, she trains them to do weird and wonderful tricks, thry come for drives, cone to the stables etc etc

Really super pets 

We also have Syrian hamsters (but they aren't quite cuddly, just want to be on the move), a chinchilla who tolerates a cuddle but gets bored quickly lol, ferrets (who are super, albeit a little stinky) and a rabbit who's also Pretty cool, but again tolerates being cuddled before wanting to disappear off to be nosey lol


----------



## tonitot (14 July 2013)

Thanks for all the info Finnishlaphund! I'd love a degu but I worry that my room is too small for the size of cage they need. 

Im leaning more towards a rat, do they have to be kept in pairs? Also I'm not definitely getting a little furry, just thinking about it


----------



## russianhorse (14 July 2013)

Yes, ideally rats should be kept in pairs


----------



## wren123 (14 July 2013)

My sons had rats when they were little they are brilliant pets. They used to let them roam around and they would go back to their cage to wee. Very friendly and trainable.

Can I stress you must get girls as the boys smell!!


----------



## sophspot (14 July 2013)

Gerbils & rats are great pets easy to keep clean and have great characters. Please check out your local rescue centres and offer dome a home. Im in east Anglia and currently have over 60 rodent looking for homes and they are all vet checked too


----------



## Buds_mum (14 July 2013)

I love rats and have lots over the years. Always had them in the conservatory or spare room, however last pair lived in my bedroom.
Smell, mess, wee on the walls, chewed curtains, bedding all over.

They needed a daily full clean and hoovering round them all the time. They were allowed out daily and had an amazing cage but I would never share my 'living space' with a rats cage again. 

What about a guinea pig?! Large indoor Cage is enough for them, no worry about platforms ect. And v snuggly plus longer lived than ratties (my oldest was 4, average 2) two is best, really lovely easy pets! 

I find rats a big commitment and quite hard work, an adequate cage with platforms and toys ect is quite an upkeep. 
Basically if you can be asked they are brilliant but they are hard work.


----------



## Buds_mum (14 July 2013)

Meant to add piggies are lovely characters, I had two brothers who lived till they 8 and 9. And honestly so sweet.
If kept clean they don't produce the ammonia smell that rats cause so sharing your bedroom with them is nicer!


----------



## tonitot (14 July 2013)

Dont guineapigs need to be let outside though?

Sophspot, I think I'm in east Anglia .. Is Suffolk in east Anglia??! As you can tell, my geography is shocking


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (14 July 2013)

I have 2 piggies, they live indoors in a C&C cage, you can make the cage any size and shape you like. 
Here's mine 
Although I would be worried about the heat in your room..


----------



## Buds_mum (14 July 2013)

They enjoy getting out to grass but its not necessary providing they get an appropriate diet of fresh fruit, veg, hay and guinea pig cereal. Do some research on them, I think their awesome


----------



## sophspot (14 July 2013)

Have sent you pm tonitrot


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 July 2013)

I think Gerbils needs a slightly smaller cage than rats, rats are like Degus and also need a rather roomy cage, with things to entertain themselves.


I said that I think that it is a bonus if you sometimes can e.g. let your Guinea pigs spend time outdoors during the summer, but it is not a requirement. Regarding cage size, I think that overall a good Guinea pig cage is smaller than a good rat cage. Actually, when I read your first post, I thought Guinea pigs sounded like a good choice for you, e.g. they can definitely be good at cuddling, and can come in quite fluffy versions. 

























But the "average" smooth Guinea pig's coat is also very nice to pat






Also if you some years from now wants to get a cat, adult Guinea pigs are big enough for most cats to not try anything stupid when they're out of their cage, note, I said try, nothing about not looking... 
By the way, I was once cuddling one of my Guinea pigs on my bed, when I fell asleep , woke up in a slight panic thinking she would have tried to go for a walk and fallen out of my bed, but quickly realised that she was deep asleep next to me. 

ETA I think that it is only the Hamsters, and maybe the Domestic hedgehog (?), that should be kept as single pets of the ones I've mentioned, but e.g. two Guinea pigs really doesn't need a much larger cage than one Guinea pig.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (15 July 2013)

I grow wheatgrass for my piggies in a tray in the kitchen and snip some off every day 
2 females should be in a cage of at least 4ftx2ftx2ft, 2 males need more and are smellier. 
I've only had mine a few months but I'm smitten! One of them will snuggle down to sleep on my lap whilst I watch tv and the little squeaks they make when it's veggie time are so cute!


----------



## suestowford (15 July 2013)

My guinea pigs live indoors, I have found they suit indoor life very well. See, they don't deal well with rapid changes in temperature. Sometimes (if they live outside) they have to deal with frost at night, sun in the day. Indoors means the temp is less variable.
As long as you feed them a good varied diet including plenty of dark green leafy stuff they will do well but be aware that they can wee for England and will need to be cleaned out quite often, especially if you keep them in a small area.
I've kept quite a few pigs over the years - the tamest I ever had were a pair of Rex sows, but all have been lovely characters. I like the way they chatter away to each other, and to me (although when they talk to me it's usually 'shouting' for food!). They prefer to be in pairs as well. 
There are many many rescue centres who would love to find homes for their small furries - why not trot along to your nearest one and have a look? I bet you fall in love with something.


----------



## vhf (15 July 2013)

Rats! We've had them as pairs and singles, but always females. My husband's single one was very much more attached to him than the ones we had as pairs; she lived free in his flat most the time, and would run laps round the room - curtains, picture frames, door frames... without touching the floor, come to call, walk to heel and more. Great fun. Of the 5 we had, 2 succumbed to tumours. I did eventually become mildly allergic, he always was, but it didn't stop us! Get them young and handle a *lot*, and they are terrific pets. We rescued an older one and she never really settled to being a hand-held pet.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (15 July 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			Rats are great pets 

Far more interactive than hamsters, I even trained mine to play fetch 

I agree, rats make fantastic pets, my son had one for nearly six years and she would be loose in his room all the time and would come if you called her. She always sat on my shoulder while I hoovered the house and in the evening she would curl up on my lap whilst I watched TV or read, as long as I made sure the cats were out. I loved her and she is the only animal my son has ever showed any interest in. He doesn't look at the horses, dogs or cats but he loved Rosie Rat.

Click to expand...


----------



## Horses_Hearts (15 July 2013)

i have 2 dwarf hamsters, they r gr8, they are easy to keep as well as cheap they love to be petted but they dont need loads of attension. we have 2 because they are very social. i love them!!! defo recommend them


----------



## shadeofshyness (15 July 2013)

Guinea pigs are amazing - although they don't NEED to graze outdoors, the joy on their wee faces when they do is quite something... so I think I'd feel bad about depriving them of that luxury! They thrive living indoors all year round otherwise. Maybe you have a family member or friend who could supply a nice lawn for them to visit a few days a year?


----------



## FinnishLapphund (15 July 2013)

I've had 1 male Guinea Pig (entire if anyone wonders), several male Hamsters (Syrian, and of course not in the same cage) and 1 male Siberian hamster, as far as I can recall, neither they nor their cages smelled much more than the females/the female's cages, so I don't think that they have to be smellier to own. 

About being able to take Guinea pigs outdoors, if they only live indoors, they won't know anything else exists. If the owner still worries about them missing out on something, as suggested by Cloverleaf1985, you can always buy some seeds (wheatgrass, Sweet Oats or maybe something else?), and grow them in one or more little pots or trays in a window.


----------

